# Frage zu Shell Script (Logdatei erstellen)



## spikaner (19. Januar 2009)

Wie kann ich in nen Shell Script feststellen welches die letzte Logdatei ist? bsp.L0118000.log L0118001.log und ich möchte eben jetzt eine L0118002.log automatisch erstellen lassen.    
Ist das via shell überhaupt möglich ? 

mfg Spikaner

P.S. mein bisheriger Ansatz


```
#!/bin/bash
cd /var/www/stats/
./stats.pl
cd /home/server1/logs/
cp *.log /home/server1/logsbackup/
rm *.log
touch .log // nur wie machen
```


----------



## deepthroat (26. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Mit letzte Logdatei, meinst du da vom Datum her?

Das ginge so
	
	
	



```
last_log=$(ls -t *.log | head -n 1)
```
Gruß


----------



## spikaner (27. Januar 2009)

Ja im prinzip will ich alle bis auf die letzte

```
ls -ltr | tail -1
```
verschieben

mfg Spikaner


----------

